# New Round 2 Models poll



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Round 2 Models has posted a new poll on their website: "what would you like to see as a new figural kit?" The options are:
Captain Kirk
Gorn
Mother from PSYCHO
other (new license)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Please pardon my ignorance mate, but what the hell's a gorn???
I vote "other".
I want my POTC pirate skeletons....

Chris.:hat:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Gorn is the lizard man from the Star Trek episode *Arena*. I'd be happy with any of them, too bad _all of the above_ isn't an option.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

The reptilian alien Kirk fought in the episode "Arena."


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Other


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

glad to see they are thinking new figures.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

This poll has been up there now for a month or so..to me its a waste of a poll. they give 3 options and then "other" wich to me will be the clear winner. isnt a poll to decide among specific options ? of course other will win. Every one will vote for thier own wish list.. "other,HHmmmm, yes i want a kit of the 3rd version of Dr. who ,..I want a kit of a green steyrene, oscar the grouch from seseme street.. etc etc. infinate possabilities.. I voted mother from psycho..someone had to :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't waste time and plastic on figure models, give us the dang 1/350 TOS E!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Don't waste time and plastic on figure models, give us the dang 1/350 TOS E!


:thumbsup:

AMEN, BROTHER!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I third that!

Round 2 claims that the reason for wanting to postpone to release the 1/350 original _Enterprise_ right now is do to the high tooling costs. Do the powers that be at Round 2 actually think that the tooling costs will become _cheaper_ in the coming years?

First, follow through with the already announced 1/350th kit, THEN pursue more little snap-together kits and figures.

Enough, already!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would be more than happy if they re release ALL their horror line in GLOW IN THE DARK!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

this poll had been out for at least a month and a half.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd buy the Gorn in a heartbeat :thumbsup:!
hb


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Don't waste time and plastic on figure models, give us the dang 1/350 TOS E!


Thats what I'm thinking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I had to vote "other" as well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is the poll still up?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish they (R2) would have made a place to type in what kind of figure kit you would like to see instead of 'other' .


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see kirk and a gorn. Just dont put it ahead of the promissed 1/350 E!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't say any of those really excite me. I'd probably buy a Kirk (only if it was styrene) possibly buy a Gorn, don't know about the mother from Psycho though, but I can think of many more interesting (to me anyway) subjects. A newly tooled King Kong and newly tooled Marvel superheroes like the Hulk for a start.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John, Perf', T.A., Hunch - with all due respect to your opinions, I snap my fingers and say, "Pfui".

I'd've liked to have been able to specify something than "Other" also. However, I suspect that if Round 2 did allow you to name your own kit, you may have found that it was already in the pipeline. These guys know what we want.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the main reason for the 'other' poll was to see how many voted for the three other kits.. im with most people here - Kirk, mother and Gorn just don't realy interest me.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Gorn would be the best of the three I guess. A Freddie Kruger, Ash (Bruce Campbell), and Jason would be cool to go with Michael Myers!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I voted for Gorn. 
I figure if you do that as a kit then you can follow up with Kirk aiming the cannon @ Gorn with an interlocking base... or not.

~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, all three of these suggested kits would need to have very interesting bases to make them attractive.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I thought the scene with the Gorn standing over Kirk would have been a good one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P said:


> Don't waste time and plastic on figure models, give us the dang 1/350 TOS E!


If I ever get back to modeling, I'd like to see this kit
sitting on store shelves!
Let's get to it, Round 2!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I dunno...
Would the MOTHER kit be a....:
Before she got Smoked with the Shovel ?








After she got Smoked by the Shovel?








or....

As she gets Smoked by the Shovel








Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> this poll had been out for at least a month and a half.


Pardon me for not checking out their website sooner...:freak:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

And I say....

WHY waste time with BORING spaceships and car kits?

Bring on more INTERESTING figure kits!!!

I mean, how many frickin enterprises and moon buses does one need? You have them all in every scale there is...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not a scifi guy either but they deserve to have the kits they want just as much as we do.....and I hope they get them...

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> I dunno...
> Would the MOTHER kit be a....:
> Before she got Smoked with the Shovel ?
> 
> ...


For a model kit to come out, it would certainly be the skeletal mother in her rocking chair next to the window BUT the only way I'd buy the kit is if it's Norman dressed as mother about to stab a naked Janet Leigh in the shower.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> I'm not a scifi guy either but they deserve to have the kits they want just as much as we do.....and I hope they get them...


I'm with ya there, A-nut...I also hope they get what they deserve.* :devil:




PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...only way I'd buy the kit is if it's Norman dressed as mother about to stab a naked Janet Leigh in the shower.


Now, now, Perfesser - you know that Mr. Hitchcock didn't _really _show La Leigh in the buff. And even if he had, think what the licensing costs from Janet would be - !

*I meant that in a nice way, fellas; I've got quite a few SF vehicles in my stash, too.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

*Vincent D'Onofrio *

Det. Robert "Goren" from law and order criminal minds as a model thats incredible!!!!!!!!!







lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, well, lis' -

If it's TV detectives you want figure models of, how about a model of *this* figure:










That's Anne Francis as _Honey West_ from 1965. Let's hope a kit of her would come with a high parts count... :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh, well, lis' -
> 
> If it's TV detectives you want figure models of, how about a model of *this* figure:
> 
> ...


Hominahominahominahomina...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorn

Either the version from TOS Arena or the one that featured in Enterprise (the 2nd mirror universe episode).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm...if they did do a Kirk figure kit, what kind of pose would you guys think would sell best?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> Hmm...if they did do a Kirk figure kit, what kind of pose would you guys think would sell best?


one of these would be cool!








Actually a pose like this would compliment the Spock kit:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> Now, now, Perfesser - you know that Mr. Hitchcock didn't _really _show La Leigh in the buff. And even if he had, think what the licensing costs from Janet would be - !


If made in the style typical of Aurora kits, it wouldn't look like Janet Leigh anyway


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I dunno about that, Perf'. The resemblance of the Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde figure was pretty close - to the Abbott & Costello Hyde, not Janet Leigh, I mean. :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I like the idea of a diorama with the Gorn standing
over Kirk.

Either that, or of Kirk and his canon about to shoot the Gorn!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cap,

I'm not sure anybody wants a model of Kirk with his cannon... :freak:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

How about the shower scene from Psycho? 

(dang, its tough painting shower curtains, but I would muddle through!)


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Of the 3 choices,I chose the Gorn. If they were doing some TOS aliens,I would like to see a Salt Vampire from Man Trap episode too. I think the Gorn fighting Kirk is a cool idea,but any new Kirk kit should compliment the Aurora/AMT Mr. Spock scale-wise IMO. However, I agree with the rest of the folks here that the 1/350th scale TOS E should come FIRST!!! I can think of many more kits I would want other than Mother from Psycho.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Lunar Models made a "Mother" kit from Psycho years ago. Pictures that excist today show the model with Anthony Perkins with no wig. I have this kit with two heads, a well sculpted Tony Perkins with the wig and better expression on his face. A Janet Leigh nude kit was also done. A base with with a Bates Motel was included.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Kirk would be nice, but for some reason look at any Captian Krk model kit or action figure. William Shatner's face is hard to sculpt. Replacement parts for Aurora's James Bond kit could work.


----------

